# Question about Derealization..



## seanneedshelp (Nov 9, 2009)

Do you guys experience dr/dp 24/7 or only during a panic attack?


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

24/7


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

24/7/365


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

another question about derelaisation...

if DP/Dr is a defence mech...

could it be that our eyes are looking for movements from predators?
(try looking around your room, do you feel you snap onto object rather than browse by them??),

or maybe were taking in a wider peripheral vision to give us more chance of surivival,rather than being focuses front words, were taking more vision in?
my reactions are lightning fast, if someone tries to sneak up on me, i usually jump and react to them, before they get the chance to sneak attack me.lol


----------



## seanneedshelp (Nov 9, 2009)

Numbneo: You have it exactly right.. During the "fight or flight response".. our bodies prepare ourselves for the "giant tiger.".. But I am actually the exact opposite of you.. I feel like I can't visually focus on ANYTHING.. everything looks cloudy, blurry, foggy.. and it seems like when I look around at objects they all blend together.


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

ive had that before, well something similar id say from your description, but that was more so when i was in a depressed state of mind, and ive not been back there for a long time, that was when i had the worst of my dp episodes, but ive came along way since then and slowlybut surely im gaining reality..or accepting my new reality, either or, its progress.


----------



## seanneedshelp (Nov 9, 2009)

I am really glad for you!.. it's nice to know that there is a light at the end of the tunnel. I am definitely depressed so maybe a mix of depression and dr/dp is what is giving me these visual distortions. Out of curiosity, what kind of symptoms or sensations did you experience when you had derealization really bad? Thanks for your help.


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

hi, thanks.
im not really fond of categorising things anymore, but for me, when i thought i had it bad, it was more like a .. i dont know..hard to describe now, because its nowhere near as intense or anything.
it just felt like i was more shut off from reality, like i could feel myself inside, but nothing on the outside looked like i could interact with it, or made sense( in terms of visual inputs not registering properly, like it didnt matter what i was lookign at, i was too caught up inside myself to care for the outside world)

sorry if this doesnt make sense, i can remember the exact time i felt it bad, and i can sort of feel the experiences, but when i put it into words, it just doesnt make much sense.
sorry not to be of morehelp.


----------



## seanneedshelp (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks, that was really helpful.. And I understand how hard it is to put into words.. because though you remember what it felt like to be extremely derealized, it is almost impossible to put it into words. Which is why no one can really understand the problem.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

lately i've been telling people to imagine how they feel in a dream, and then to imagine feeling like that in real life. they seem to get it when they look at it from that perspective because they always say, "holy shit, you feel like that all the time, that must suck".


----------



## xxcdawg (Nov 10, 2009)

It's been 24/7 for me since the end of October.
The only relief I get from it is when I'm asleep.


----------



## Tim (Jul 17, 2009)

seanneedshelp said:


> Numbneo: You have it exactly right.. During the "fight or flight response".. our bodies prepare ourselves for the "giant tiger.".. But I am actually the exact opposite of you.. I feel like I can't visually focus on ANYTHING.. everything looks cloudy, blurry, foggy.. and it seems like when I look around at objects they all blend together.


I can relate to that alot, when dr is really bad for me I almost feal like I'm reading a giant moving pop-up book. Everythings 3-D but all part of the same scenery, or something like that..

Also I try and describe how dr looks by comparing it to when you look through a camcorder eyepiece, except that there's no camcorder.

And I get dr 24/7 for a little over a year now, and I can't say I always get away in my sleep because I occasionaly dream about being a schozo, or being stuck in a looney bin. :?


----------



## Tim (Jul 17, 2009)

Schizo***


----------

